# Happy 15th Birthday Bub!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Bub. I can tell from the pictures how much you are loved !!!!! Play hard at the bridge knowing you are thought of and missed !


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bub! What a great party you gave him, he was some lucky dog!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUB!!!

I am so sorry. I can see how much he was loved.

He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy memories, it would have been Fred's 14th Birthday on the 10th of Feb.

Happy Birthday Bub !!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous and sweet looking golden. Happy Birthday Bub! I hope they serve up more ribs for you at the Bridge today!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

He was very handsome. Happy Birthday Bub!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful old man. Happy birthday at the Bridge Bub. My Buck would have celebrated his 13th birthday on the 8th. WE miss you old guys so much.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a beautiful Golden he was...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy/. Bub is enjoying all the goodies at the bridge sharing his day with our pups.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He was one handsome boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was a very handsome old man.

Run free and sleep softly Bub


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Bub


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful {{Steve}} - thank you!


----------

